# Small mammals and wheels?



## AshelynTraye (Nov 10, 2012)

I was laying In bad one night and heard Betsy running like crazy on her wheel and got to thinking. What really compels Hamsters and Hedgehogs and other small animals to run on wheels? I realize that they need exercise and whatnot, but they obviously don't have wheels in the wild. I may be just over-thinking it, but I just have to ask.


----------



## Alex (Dec 7, 2012)

I think they've just got that instinct to run and they're smart enough to figure out how to do it. I know when I first introduced Hannibell to her wheel she had just crawled up on it and was walking around (I have the flying saucer wheel) when it started to spin. She just took off from there. They're intelligent animals..like I said, I think they just figure it out :]


----------

